# Show results



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats on your wins !


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

It's a crap shoot aint it!? Some judges only put up whites, some only blacks, some only colors if they can. Everyone has their favorites. You go get em next time Yogi. Your pup looks like he has lots of hair. You will have fun with him in the bred by class. Nothing like the pride of showing a bred by. Good luck!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

You go get em next time Yogi. Your pup looks like he has lots of hair. You will have fun with him in the bred by class. Nothing like the pride of showing a bred by. Good luck![/QUOTE]
Ditto that poodlepal Even better getting a major out of bred by .. 
You will get it next time fur elite I love your dogs


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Congrats! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

As the others said....next time. Rex looks like he has an amazing coat!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I will have to remember that judge, though, as he put up a Blue Dog, Justin (Rex's daddy got his second major and is hoping to get his last point as PCA), and a silver bitch (Rex' Aunt).
-----
Can you let me know what show this was... so I can look up the judge. Sounds like good info for our dogs of color!
Thanks!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Good luck with your future shows! Go get 'em, Rex!


----------

